# Wondering where Expats go for their health care?



## mgrayson001 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wondering where Expats go for their health care? 

Does the company provide you with a list of doctors to go with or do you do your own research, and pick the doctor yourself? 

What influences your decision (e.g., cost, travel, reputation, etc)?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I mentioned this before, I would suggest you browsing the internet for International Health insurance or expat medical insurance etc. for the many insurance comapnies that will and can help you on that. Also try the insurance brokers where you can go and ask questions and they work with all the insurance companies so they should know. Try Globalsurance insurance brokers which I went through. There were no charges for questions so ask away, JW


----------



## neophite (Jun 27, 2011)

*Pacific Healthcare*

I go to Paragon in the Orchard area, which was recommended to me by another expat. The medical center's name is Pacific Healthcare. Google them for more info on services and doctors. They have nearly every kind of doctor in one building, which is incredibly convenient. 

If you have an insurance package, you have the option of using local or private doctors. Insurance plans here do not limit you to certain doctors or certain health care providers like in other countries. My insurance package lets me see any doctor in any country other than the U.S.


----------



## mgrayson001 (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone else to make a comment?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Singapore has some of the best regional healthcare centers, Mt Elizabeth, Gleneagles, Raffles, Thomson Medical, and I could go on

It all depends on how you classify yourself as 'expat' - sort of, are you the expat that believes you are above the natives, and you'd be rather be dead than be seen in a govt hospital expat, or the one who believes that if it is good for the natives, it is good for you ?? 

The


----------

